# Jus wonderin



## Chey8 (Jan 9, 2020)

Will we get our 2019 w2 on January 10th or the 11th?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

After the 10th on workday or via email. Paper one by 01/31/2020.


----------

